# Quiltmakers' shuffle



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Too much fun...



[YOUTUBE]iFdMXu3acps[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.quiltmaker.com/blogs/quiltypleasures/2013/06/the-quiltmaker-shuffle/


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like they had a lot of fun. Great way to get some exercise after sitting all day.


----------

